# UKM 2016 12 Week Transformation Challenge



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Who would be up for this?

We'll pick a time we can all agree on and see who can make a good transformation. That doesn't mean you have to get leaner or bigger than everyone else,just a good transformation from where YOU were.

Might help motivate people.

Entrants.......... @thelockman @Prince Adam @mrwright @superdrol @ellisrimmer @Jatin Bhatia @lancsbenny @Major Eyeswater @AgoSte @Ares @banzi @FuqOutDaWhey @Mark2021 @Frandeman @BTS93 @Test-e @Skye666 @Plate @A1243R @Heavyassweights @sh4n3 @CandleLitDesert @sammym @MissMartinez @herc @Keeks @Drogon @Stephen9069 @Nu-Labz @wardz @Natty Steve'o @RepsForJesus @Goranchero @Flaxmans @GaryMatt @Janelle @andyboro @Hellrazer @dopper @2016

Start Date-Monday 29th February 2016

Duration-12 weeks

The Rules............

*Stats to be posted.......Gender/Height(in ft/inches)/Weight(in lbs)/Goal(bulking or cutting fat)

*Colour pictures only

*Before pics to be put up Sunday 29th February

*Before picture and after picture must be taken in the same place with the same lighting with no filters used

*Before pictures must be holding or have in a newspaper from that day

*Before and after picture poses-relaxed front/tensed front double biceps/relaxed back/tensed back double biceps.

*Anyone who doesn't post their before pic by the start date (1st March) will not be participating.

*People can post up their diet/training etc in the Official thread if they want.

*Progress pictures and weight to be posted up weekly.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Good shout boss!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

In for this

Start soon!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@Drogon let's do this


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

The last one we did was good fun


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Prince Adam said:


> Good shout boss!


 Tried to like but I'm out of em ffs


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

FelonE said:


> @Drogon let's do this


 I did start my cut two weeks ago and am going on holiday in 8 weeks but maybe mate. I'll think and post later, I'm out atm.

But im going to really go for it so why not


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Drogon said:


> I did start my cut two weeks ago and am going on holiday in 8 weeks but maybe mate. I'll think and post later, I'm out atm.
> 
> But im going to really go for it so why not


 :thumb


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

I'd be up for it


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

First of March would be a good starting point - give folk a few weeks to get their sh1t together it they are going to take part.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> First of March would be a good starting point - give folk a few weeks to get their sh1t together it they are going to take part.


 Exactly the date I was thinking mate. End up just before summer ftw


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Count me in people.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Today is my first day off my cut so I'll be up for this too.

Do we have to show pics at the end?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Major Eyeswater said:


> First of March would be a good starting point - give folk a few weeks to get their sh1t together it they are going to take part.


 What, putting on a stone?


----------



## lancsbenny (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm in on this got holiday in 12 weeks
View attachment 120787


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mildo said:


> Today is my first day off my cut so I'll be up for this too.
> 
> Do we have to show pics at the end?


 Before and after pics as well as stats mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> What, putting on a stone?


 People might need to get some bits and bobs together


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> What, putting on a stone?


 Hahaha - sore point at the moment. I'm bulking at the moment & can't get the scales to inch up no matter how much I eat.


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Great idea!! Seriously... We should start doing this like twice a year, but something serious where you win something lol


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

And just for fun, I think ideas like this are good also to motivate someone to do his best even when he has not shows or such coming up


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Before and after pics as well as stats mate


 I kinda can't post pictures for fear of people I work with recognising me etc.

Meh, rules me out then


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mildo said:


> I kinda can't post pictures for fear of people I work with recognising me etc.
> 
> Meh, rules me out then


 Cover ya face mate. If we don't post pics we can't see the transformation lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

AgoSte said:


> And just for fun, I think ideas like this are good also to motivate someone to do his best even when he has not shows or such coming up


 We'll keep it nice and fun


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> We'll keep it nice and fun


 Indeed, i think things like this should be done more often. For how much stupid it may seems, things like this in particular or vote the best physique are funny and motivating at the same time


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

AgoSte said:


> Indeed, i think things like this should be done more often. For how much stupid it may seems, things like this in particular or vote the best physique are funny and motivating at the same time


 I agree

I was gonna bulk all the way through til next summer but fvck it I'll do a cut for this now lol


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I agree
> 
> I was gonna bulk all the way through til next summer but fvck it I'll do a cut for this now lol


 Lol. That competitive spirit :thumb:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Im in.....


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> Im in.....


 *i'm

I see you can't be arsed to write well today, right?

(Just joking)


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AgoSte said:


> **i'm *
> 
> I see you can't be arsed to write well today, right?
> 
> (Just joking)


 Its actually I'm


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> Its actually I'm


 I hate you.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> Im in.....


 Really? Good stuff


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm up for this


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Id be game, Lean bulking for me


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm in

1 of March then? :thumb


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> People might need to get some bits and bobs together


 Oh the cheats 



Major Eyeswater said:


> Hahaha - sore point at the moment. I'm bulking at the moment & can't get the scales to inch up no matter how much I eat.


 Have you met Mr. Papa John and Mr's Ben and Jerry?


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

In.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

4 weeks and I'll be in.

Training 2 arms again should see nice change.

But I'm bulking so won't be aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Test-e said:


> 4 weeks and I'll be in.
> 
> Training 2 arms again should see nice change.
> 
> But I'm bulking so won't be aesthetically pleasing.


 Shouldn't you always train both your arms?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

If we start 1st march I'd do it. As I'm working on battie and legs been eating more too so would help me get a decent bod for summer...wit wooooo.... :bounce:


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> If we start 1st march I'd do it. As I'm working on battie and legs been eating more too so would help me get a decent bod for summer...wit wooooo.... :bounce:


 Shows daaaat ass and legs baby


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> Oh the cheats
> 
> Have you met Mr. Papa John and Mr's Ben and Jerry?


 I meant like creatine and bcaas........not sure what you're talking about :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good to see everyone up for this. I'll start a thread specifically for this nearer the time where everyone can post pics/stats and goal.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Mark2021 said:


> Shouldn't you always train both your arms?
> 
> View attachment 120845


 One is broken.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

If nothing else, will be fun to watch. 

I'm in a second half of an oral cycle, will have to do PCT and give my liver some time to rest before I start another one. If it happens to coincide with my next cycle (May-Early June), I will take part.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Mark2021 said:


> Shows daaaat ass and legs baby


 Only if ur honest about it


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

@MissMartinez @Flubs...come on ladies a little challenge for ya selves.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Only if ur honest about it


 Sure am


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

heres my pics taken today, been eating excess for a few weeks in prep for May this year, will be cutting shortly, deadline for me 21st May.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> heres my pics taken today, been eating excess for a few weeks in prep for May this year, will be cutting shortly, deadline for me 21st May.
> 
> 
> View attachment 120852


 Looking a bit soft round the middle Banzi.......let yaself go mate


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

I will do this too, will be extra motivation..


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Looking a bit soft round the middle Banzi.......let yaself go mate


 Yep, thats what happens when you eat an excess of calories, no matter how small the excess.

Good point to note to those thinking of eating 6000 cals a day on a bulk when they normally eat 3000 to maintain.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Good idea @FelonE maybe could agree a date with @Lorianand maybe @Lorian could speak to one of the site sponsors about doing a prize at the end!!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Good idea @FelonE maybe could agree a date with @Lorianand maybe @Lorian could speak to one of the site sponsors about doing a prize at the end!!


 Yes, a huge bag of useless fart powder.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

banzi said:


> Yes, a huge bag of useless fart powder.


 I was thinking more.... A big Myprotein dildo for you


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> Yep, thats what happens when you eat an excess of calories, no matter how small the excess.
> 
> Good point to note to those thinking of eating 6000 cals a day on a bulk when they normally eat 3000 to maintain.


 Fvcking hell mate you're up there with me on the 6000 cals....good job lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

A1243R said:


> I was thinking more.... A big Myprotein dildo for you


 I'm in.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Fvcking hell mate you're up there with me on the 6000 cals....good job lol


 Am i f**k, I dont count cals but I am nowhere near 6000, probably 3500


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Good idea @FelonE maybe could agree a date with @Lorianand maybe @Lorian could speak to one of the site sponsors about doing a prize at the end!!


 We tried this last time and no sponsor wanted to know mate


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Winner gets a picture of the beautiful10 out of 10 @Drogon to show their mrs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> Am i f**k, I dont count cals but I am nowhere near 6000, probably 3500


 Oh.....lightweight


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> We tried this last time and no sponsor wanted to know mate


 That's s**t... Maybe Lorian needs to try harder


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Problem is that 30 people say 'I'm in,' when these comps are proposed.

Half put up 'before' pictures.

And about 4 put up 'after' pictures.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

In


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Cover ya face mate. If we don't post pics we can't see the transformation lol


 My tattoos would give me away


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Problem is that 30 people say 'I'm in,' when these comps are proposed.
> 
> Half put up 'before' pictures.
> 
> And about 4 put up 'after' pictures.


 Oh well,I'll look better at the end lol

No before pic no 'In'


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Oh well,I'll look better at the end lol
> 
> No before pic no 'In'


 Yeah. It needs strict guidelines and managing.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Yeah. It needs strict guidelines and managing.


 Calm down mate it's being officially judged lol just something to help people get motivated.

Doubt any sponsors will put up so just for fun.......and bragging rights.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Mingster said:


> Yeah. It needs strict guidelines and managing.


 I'm doing it regardless, f**k everyone else.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Calm down mate it's being officially judged lol just something to help people get motivated.
> 
> Doubt any sponsors will put up so just for fun.......and bragging rights.


 I'm not excited. Just wanting it to work out.

I've just seen loads of these competitions and know how they go.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> I'm doing it regardless, f**k everyone else.


 Me too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mingster said:


> I'm not excited. Just wanting it to work out.
> 
> I've just seen loads of these competitions and know how they go.


 Be good if it did work out. UKM getting in shape en mass,plus it'll end just before summer which is even more motivation for some people.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Be good if it did work out. UKM getting in shape en mass,plus it'll end just before summer which is even more motivation for some people.


 It would be excellent.


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

I'm up for it been out the gym for 6 months, so back to where I started want to see if I can get back to where I was, been back in the gym for a week so good timing


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sh4n3 said:


> I'm up for it been out the gym for 6 months, so back to where I started want to see if I can get back to where I was, been back in the gym for a week so good timing


 Just get BMX boys funeral out the way first....


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

banzi said:


> Just get BMX boys funeral out the way first....


 I will, been comfort eating all day


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Remember people,before pic with sh1t lighting and belly stuck out for maximum transformation lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Remember people,before pic with sh1t lighting and belly stuck out for maximum transformation lol


 After pic filtered to within an inch of its life lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Remember people,before pic with sh1t lighting and belly stuck out for maximum transformation lol


 I did...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> After pic filtered to within an inch of its life lol


 And then filtered again


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> I did...


 Thought you looked like a right porker


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Thought you looked like a right porker


 my work is done...


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Before pic needs to be holding a newspaper showing the date or something like that.

That's Banzi out :whistling:


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

In , might even get lean enough for an avi pic


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Yeah - I'm up for this. I don't fancy a log, as it wouldn't be interesting. But I do like having a target.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

When I start the official thread people can feel free to log their diet/training if they cba to start a whole new log for it.

So 1st of March we'll kick it off. Everyone is welcome to participate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

CandleLitDesert said:


> In , might even get lean enough for an avi pic


 Stay focused mate and nail it. We can starve together lol


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Stay focused mate and nail it. We can starve together lol


 In this together! now i need to buy a decent mirror too, or take a leaf out of your book and use shop changing rooms lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

CandleLitDesert said:


> In this together! now i need to buy a decent mirror too, or take a leaf out of your book and use shop changing rooms lol


 Lol the lighting in my house is perfect for before pics,look sh1t


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Will consider it when dates and timeframes decided!
> 
> Edit: didn't read all posts so at this point I'm in
> 
> 1 March till 1 June :thumbup1:


 Glute pics required


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Glute pics required


 No problem........oh


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> No problem........oh


 We've all seen your rear glute spread


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Remember people,before pic with sh1t lighting and belly stuck out for maximum transformation lol


 If girls put cleavage in u boys won't even notice belly so were ok ...no wait...won't notice ANYTHING from chest down.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> We've all seen your rear glute spread


 I've shaved me ass now though....wasn't pretty before tbh


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> If girls put cleavage in u boys won't even notice belly so were ok ...no wait...won't notice ANYTHING from chest down.


 Cleavage?.....did somebody say cleavage? All females involved must inbox me before pics for validation


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I agree
> 
> I was gonna bulk all the way through til next summer but fvck it I'll do a cut for this now lol


 Weren't you planning on competing in sept?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Weren't you planning on competing in sept?


 Yeah. Cba with it tbh now. Competition was never my goal and I can't be bothered to go through the stress of it.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Id be up for it in Mar also guys!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

herc said:


> Id be up for it in Mar also guys!


 Good stuff


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Good stuff


 Are you going to make a thread with everyone entering to update or do we all make a new thread starting march?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm prepping at the minute but can I still join in? The last one we did on here was a right laugh and good motivation for everyone.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Actually looking forward to this, I'll be starting my dieting phase in a few weeks to get ready for Australia. Be a great motivation tool


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

herc said:


> Are you going to make a thread with everyone entering to update or do we all make a new thread starting march?


 Just start them in members journals or ask @Lorian to create a March 2016 subsection in there.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Great some of the board sponsors to put up prizes. Good adverstiment and all that plus some motivation.

When will it start?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

herc said:


> Are you going to make a thread with everyone entering to update or do we all make a new thread starting march?


 I'll make a new thread nearer the time we can all update in mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Keeks said:


> I'm prepping at the minute but can I still join in? The last one we did on here was a right laugh and good motivation for everyone.


 Of course you can :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BTS93 said:


> Actually looking forward to this, I'll be starting my dieting phase in a few weeks to get ready for Australia. Be a great motivation tool


 :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UlsterRugby said:


> Great some of the board sponsors to put up prizes. Good adverstiment and all that plus some motivation.
> 
> When will it start?


 1st March mate. Everybody will be expected to put up their before pics etc in the new thread by the 1st........no pics,no entry


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Of course you can :thumb


 Yay, I'm in! :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Yay, I'm in! :thumb:


 Ideal,before shots to my inbox remember lol


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Great idea :thumb

I'm happy to put up some prizes.
I can also pin specific threads or setup a sub-forum just for UKM 2016 journals.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

sounds great.

How long will it be 12 weeks with weekly update pictures?

Will each entry just run their own journal as i imagine one thread would be a nightmare to navigate and keep up with?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

SHIC INCOMING.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Why not im a bit of a fat mess at the minute so will give me something to train for


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Cycle finishes in march.. I'll be transforming over those next 12 weeks allright.. back to skinny fat blob of a manlet.

Not in.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lorian said:


> Great idea :thumb
> 
> I'm happy to put up some prizes.
> I can also pin specific threads or setup a sub-forum just for UKM 2016 journals.


 Thank you,I'm full of em. I'll start a specific thread near the time if you can pin it please.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Lorian said:


> Great idea :thumb
> 
> I'm happy to put up some prizes.
> I can also pin specific threads or setup a sub-forum just for UKM 2016 journals.


 add a one night stay at heavys abode to the list of prizes, perhaps make that top prize.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Great idea :thumb
> 
> *I'm happy to put up some prizes*.
> I can also pin specific threads or setup a sub-forum just for UKM 2016 journals.


 UK-M T-shirt for the winner? :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UlsterRugby said:


> sounds great.
> 
> How long will it be 12 weeks with weekly update pictures?
> 
> Will each entry just run their own journal as i imagine one thread would be a nightmare to navigate and keep up with?


 Yes mate 12 weeks from the 1st of March. People can log their training and diet etc in the thread if they want,I will be.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Drogon said:


> SHIC INCOMING.


 :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Stephen9069 said:


> Why not im a bit of a fat mess at the minute so will give me something to train for


 That's it mate,bit of motivation


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

superpube said:


> Cycle finishes in march.. I'll be transforming over those next 12 weeks allright.. back to skinny fat blob of a manlet.
> 
> Not in.


 Ahh Pubes,you've let me down


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> That's it mate,bit of motivation


 You may be helpful to set some sort of guidelines for pics etc


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mingster said:


> You may be helpful to set some sort of guidelines for pics etc


 How do you mean mate?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> How do you mean mate?


 I think he wants cock pics


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> I think he wants cock pics


 Brb just putting the heating on


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> How do you mean mate?


 Well it's usual for people to put similar pics up for comparison purposes. It's no good some putting up arm shots or contortionist shots in gym toilets and being compared to full body shots with good lighting.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Well it's usual for people to put similar pics up for comparison purposes. It's no good some putting up arm shots or contortionist shots in gym toilets and being compared to full body shots with good lighting.


 Ok. So maybe a full front,back,side and before pics and after pics must be taken in the same place with the same lighting,no filters etc.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Ok. So maybe a full front,back,side and before pics and after pics must be taken in the same place with the same lighting,no filters etc.


 Front and back would be the easiest.

But it's you guys competition. You need to set the rules.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Right ok so..........the before and after pics will be front and back. Pictures need to be in the same place with the same lighting with no filtering etc


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Cock picture... I got a decent one :thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'll make a new thread nearer the time we can all update in mate


 Everyone will need to eat like pigs turn fat as fook for the starting pic......This will give a bigger transformation at the end.

why12 weeks? 4 should do....


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Cock picture... I got a decent one :thumb


 Picornocockpic


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Ahh Pubes,you've let me down


 I've spent a lifetime letting people down, you expect me to change now??


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> Picornocockpic


 Pm send... I can't post here I'll get a ban :thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Pm send... I can't post here I'll get a ban :thumb


 Off he goes to get the magnifying glass out..... :lol:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Right ok so..........the before and after pics will be front and back. Pictures need to be in the same place with the same lighting with no filtering etc


 Front back legs & glutes in frilly underwear


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Runs upstairs to rip our lasses knickers off....

They are fkn killing me.... :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Cock picture... I got a decent one :thumb


 Stop fvcking using that pic I sent you


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Everyone will need to eat like pigs turn fat as fook for the starting pic......This will give a bigger transformation at the end.
> 
> why12 weeks? 4 should do....


 You gonna get in on this Steve?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Front back legs & glutes in frilly underwear


 Gtg


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Pm send... I can't post here I'll get a ban :thumb





FelonE said:


> Stop fvcking using that pic I sent you


 Dude if that's your knob he's showing around.. erm I'm sorry man. Some say size don't matter at least..


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> You gonna get in on this Steve?


 Seriously... it would be soooo embarrassing for all you juicers when I trounce you all. i don't know if the forum could take such a blow...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Seriously... it would be soooo embarrassing for all you juicers when I trounce you all. i don't know if the forum could take such a blow...


 I'm sure we'd get over it mate. Seriously though why not give it a go?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

superpube said:


> Dude if that's your knob he's showing around.. erm I'm sorry man. Some say size don't matter at least..


 Was cold that day


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'm sure we'd get over it mate. Seriously though why not give it a go?


 I might enter for no other reason than to see who comes 2nd  .

Do you need to go from fat to thin or can it be fat to fatter?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Was cold that day


 Must be nice, being able to dress up without having to tuck


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Off he goes to get the magnifying glass out..... :lol:


 Above uk average mate


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> You gonna get in on this Steve?


 Steve in shape Lol fu**ing lol

Is never going to happen ...30 years training and still look like a bag of s**t


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Empty vessels make the most noise


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Above uk average mate


 so that's why you left Spain


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> so that's why you left Spain


 Baned from there too


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Steve in shape Lol fu**ing lol
> 
> Is never going to happen ...30 years training and still look like a bag of s**t


 It is apparent i have touched a nerve somewhere :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Above uk average mate


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Why not. I'm in will be good


----------



## wardz (Aug 19, 2008)

Good idea I might be in


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

When you say front and back pictures do u mean flexed? Some of us don't know how to pose (comp style) slight disadvantage I would say


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Nu-Labz said:


> When you say front and back pictures do u mean flexed? Some of us don't know how to pose (comp style) slight disadvantage I would say


 It's a load of bollox... Different cameras, different lighting, some can pose, others cannot, yada.. yada... yada ....To many variables to be fair, as a bit of fun it will be ok.


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

Count me in for this!! Think it's a brilliant idea.

12 weeks from the start of March will take me right up to my wedding day too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nu-Labz said:


> When you say front and back pictures do u mean flexed? Some of us don't know how to pose (comp style) slight disadvantage I would say


 Flexed or not,up to you


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> It's a load of bollox... Different cameras, different lighting, some can pose, others cannot, yada.. yada... yada ....To many variables to be fair, as a bit of fun it will be ok.


 Right Steve fvck off with the negativity please. Some people would like to improve themselves.evidently you do not.

Are you in or not?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> *Right Steve fvck off with the negativity please*. Some people would like to improve themselves.evidently you do not.
> 
> Are you in or not?


 It is not negativity. Its is what it is which happens to be true.

I might partake for chits and giggles. I will/might tweak my diet over a 4 week period towards the end of the 12 weeks.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Yeh Steve fvck off :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Plate said:


> Yeh Steve fvck off :lol:


 Listen to the parrot....

Fatty....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> It is not negativity. Its is what it is which happens to be true.
> 
> I might partake for chits and giggles. I will/might cut over a 4 week period towards the end of the 12 weeks.


 Well you're either in from the start date or not at all,with pics......not some shady pics like you normally put up


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

What can I say ...my camera is shite...


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Well you're either in from the start date or not at all,with pics......not some shady pics like you normally put up


 Are you telling me he's not actually blue??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> What can I say ...my camera is shite...


 Unlucky then


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I might or might not post up a pic 4 weeks out from the end date then a final pic on closing day. It just all depends if I feel arsed enough to change my diet fro some interwebers... This was not in my 3 year plan...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Unlucky then


 I am due a phone upgrade...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I might or might not post up a pic 4 weeks out from the end date then a final pic on closing day. It just all depends if I feel arsed enough to change my diet fro some interwebers... This was not in my 3 year plan...


 You will post a pic on the start date or don't bother


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Might aswell end the current diet to look even worse in the start pics :mellow:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

RepsForJesus said:


> Are you telling me he's not actually blue??


 My farther is a smurf



FelonE said:


> You will post a pic on the start date or don't bother


 I will post up when I see fit..


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> My farther is a smurf
> 
> I will post up when I see fit..


 Well that's what i initially thought, either that or you are a real life avatar


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

RepsForJesus said:


> Well that's what i initially thought, either that or you are a real life avatar


 This was my mummy and daddy back in the day.

I have phenomenal genetics


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Listen to the parrot....
> 
> Fatty....
> 
> View attachment 120912


 I can't wait to see your starting pics mate


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> 4 fully undressed body pics, front and back relaxed and front and back full body double bicep?


 fixed


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

this could you if you just relinquished that natty status @Natty Steve'o


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

RepsForJesus said:


> this could you if you just relinquished that natty status @Natty Steve'o


 Too small not enough tissue


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Too small not enough tit


 Fixed


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Plate said:


> Fixed


 Poor attempt, it should read fat not tit..... Cant even troll right...ffs 

@banzi show him how its done ffs


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Poor attempt, it should read fat not tit..... Cant even troll right...ffs
> 
> @banzi show him how its done ffs


 maybe after i show you how to tag him properly first :rolleye:

@banzi


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Poor attempt, it should read fat not tit..... Cant even troll right...ffs
> 
> @banzi show him how its done ffs


 It just felt right


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

RepsForJesus said:


> maybe after i *show* you how to tag him properly first :rolleye:
> 
> @banzi


 Go on then, post up a you tube vid...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Plate said:


> I just felt a right tit


 Fixed


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> It annoys me when people do super sets or circuits across different pieces of equipment during peak times. People are having to wait for equipment as it is when it's busy so using 2-3 pieces of equipment at once is taking the piss.
> 
> I also hate the guys who get a kick out of giving as much unnecessary advice as they can. Criticizing everybody's form and training methods when they look like s**t themselves. Thankfully I don't get that much anymore because I look like I lift but as a newbie it used to annoy me.


 Thanks for sharing, this might have been better in the other thread


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> It annoys me when people do super sets or circuits across different pieces of equipment during peak times. People are having to wait for equipment as it is when it's busy so using 2-3 pieces of equipment at once is taking the piss.
> 
> I also hate the guys who get a kick out of giving as much unnecessary advice as they can. Criticizing everybody's form and training methods when they look like s**t themselves. Thankfully I don't get that much anymore because I look like I lift but as a newbie it used to annoy me.


 Lol wrong thread mate


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Plate said:


> Lol wrong thread mate


 Lmao I have no idea how that happened, I was sure I clicked on the gym pet peeves thread, I think I had two tabs opened and typed it in the wrong one.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Lmao I have no idea how that happened, I was sure I clicked on the gym pet peeves thread.


 Its the drugs :lol:


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Go on then, post up a you tube vid...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> @MissMartinez @[Redacted]...come on ladies a little challenge for ya selves.


 Not for me. I will prolly set myself goals and run it quietly from my own journal...no pics, just words...haha.....much better for the imagination..... :whistling: ..


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

RepsForJesus said:


>


 I am still no further forward = chit advice. I feel the need to look elsewhere, thanks all the same...


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I am still no further forward = chit advice. I feel the need to look elsewhere, thanks all the same...


 eh, the correct advice is in there, just keep watching. If you still don't feel i've helped after the 10 hours then fair enough


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

RepsForJesus said:


> eh, the correct advice is in there, *just keep watching*. If you still don't feel i've helped after the 10 hours then fair enough


 No


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> My farther is a smurf
> 
> I will post up when I see fit..


 No you won't. Either follow the rules like everyone else or fvck off.Simple


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> 4 full body pics, front and back relaxed and front and back full body double bicep?


 If you want. I'll put the rules up on the first page of the actual thread we'll be doing it on


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> If you want. I'll put the rules up on the first page of the actual thread we'll be doing it on


 Oh frig awf I can't do rules I get aggy...I'm doing relaxed ones ...pout ones....that hip thing all the insta girls do....and that's it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Oh frig awf I can't do rules I get aggy...I'm doing relaxed ones ...pout ones....that hip thing all the insta girls do....and that's it.


 I'll need to approve them first :whistling:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> No you won't. Either follow the rules like everyone else or fvck off.Simple


 I don't know who you think you're talking to bonny lad.. I think you need to chill. You cannot control the interwebs. 

Be polite And I might reconsider. :huh:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I don't know who you think you're talking to bonny lad.. I think you need to chill. You cannot control the interwebs.
> 
> Be polite And I might reconsider. :huh:


 :ban:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> :ban:


 PMSL ..... F Off


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> PMSL ..... F Off


 Got 3 weeks yet....


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Got 3 weeks yet....
> 
> View attachment 120917


 3 weeks?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> 3 weeks?


 No


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> No


 you lost me with this one?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> you lost me with this one?


 Yes


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yes


 you type in riddles?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Oh frig awf I can't do rules I get aggy...I'm doing relaxed ones ...pout ones....that hip thing all the insta girls do....and that's it.


 we need all fours, legs over shoulders and spread eagle. just the standard poses.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> *Oh frig awf I can't do rules I get aggy.*..I'm doing relaxed ones ...pout ones....that hip thing all the insta girls do....and that's it.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

banzi said:


>


 Sorry best mate there not running an old bald veteran class because you'd have to post a recent pic not one from the 80s.... :thumb


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> we need all fours, legs over shoulders and spread eagle. just the standard poses.


 U don't need nothing...u get what ur given


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


>


 I really do...I thought when I was younger I'd grow out of it ..but nope.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Tagged everyone who said they're in in the first post here. If I've missed anyone out or added anyone who doesn't want to do it let me know.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> U don't need nothing...u get what ur given


 Still waiting to see you sweaty!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Something worth mentioning - the before photo should be taken with that day's newspaper. Will stop people potentially using old before pictures


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

herc said:


> Something worth mentioning - the before photo should be taken with that day's newspaper. Will stop people potentially using old before pictures


 Or fan pic writing the date on a bit of paper.

hopefully no one takes a pic the now :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Still waiting to see you sweaty!


 I know..I havnt forgotten I owe u one


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Mark2021 said:


> Or fan pic writing the date on a bit of paper.
> 
> hopefully no one takes a pic the now :lol:


 lol i plan on bloating between now and then and not hsvaing my chest or back for 3 weeks lol make a better transformation


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

herc said:


> Something worth mentioning - the before photo should be taken with that day's newspaper. Will stop people potentially using old before pictures


 Today...I thought it starts 1st march??


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Today...I thought it starts 1st march??


 it is thats why he said 'that days' lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

UlsterRugby said:


> it is thats why he said 'that days' lol


 Spec savers mehhhh


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

herc said:


> Something worth mentioning - the before photo should be taken with that day's newspaper. Will stop people potentially using old before pictures


 Agreed


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Today...I thought it starts 1st march??


 ffs


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Agreed


 i do not buy papers


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> ffs


 it was leg day, iv had a row and the writing IS SMALL...dont u dare swear at me!!!!!


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm starting now... I don't care when the official start date is. I'm basing it from today. I'm cutting out the alcohol and am eating properly. I'm in a lucky position... I'm starting from point zero after illness and am just starting to feel the test flow through my system. I'll be adding tren and some orals in... And I'm planning on putting on around 10 kg in that time... Whilst trying to get leaner... As far as I'm concerned this is chemical warfare. I will be utilising all my drugs at stupid doses. Is that fair @FelonE

I was looking at some pics from where I went the first time I used gear in a month... If I can achieve that sort of change in a few months I'll be pleased.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Today...I thought it starts 1st march??


 That day - 1st of March newspaper


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> it was leg day, iv had a row and the writing IS SMALL...dont u dare swear at me!!!!!


 Lool shh


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Natty Steve'o said:


> i do not buy papers


 Then unfortunately you do not meet the criteria Steve lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sammym said:


> I'm starting now... I don't care when the official start date is. I'm basing it from today. I'm cutting out the alcohol and am eating properly. I'm in a lucky position... I'm starting from point zero after illness and am just starting to feel the test flow through my system. I'll be adding tren and some orals in... And I'm planning on putting on around 10 kg in that time... Whilst trying to get leaner... As far as I'm concerned this is chemical warfare. I will be utilising all my drugs at stupid doses. Is that fair @FelonE
> 
> I was looking at some pics from where I went the first time I used gear in a month... If I can achieve that sort of change in a few months I'll be pleased.


 Do what you gotta do mate just put a pic up on the start date of that days condition


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

herc said:


> That day - 1st of March newspaper


 Leave her to it mate,it's pointless


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

herc said:


> Then unfortunately you do not meet the criteria Steve lol


 I will use the free paper that gets pushed through the door...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I just place and order

3 vials of tren A overdose slightly..

And some more clen ...the other bits I still got loads left...

I'm getting fu**ing shredded after my winter bulk

That was the plan anyway


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> I just place and order
> 
> 3 vials of tren A overdose slightly..
> 
> ...


 It will be tested


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> i do not buy papers


 I'll buy it for you miserable c**t

Just for the laughs.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> It will be tested


 Sure even natty Steve will fail lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> *I'll buy it for you miserable c**t*
> 
> Just for the laughs.


 I can quite easily afford to buy a paper. I choose not to have that [email protected] spoon fed into my life.....


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

View attachment IMG_0117.JPG


That's the state I'm in now. A bit chubby with nearly no muscle mass. It can only get better. If anyone has any tips and tricks on how to look better more quickly let me know. I'm thinking lots of test, lots of tren and lots of work.

Edit - for those of you who will undoubtedly take the piss. I was very very ill and ended up losing 30kg. I'm not saying all of that was muscle. I also then spent the last 4 months eating s**t and drinking. Which shows. But I'm trying to sort it now.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Sure even natty Steve will fail lol


 :clap:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I can quite easily afford to buy a paper. I choose not to have that [email protected] spoon fed into my life.....


 We know why shusss


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gonna be some busy sources the next couple of weeks haha


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

sammym said:


> View attachment 120926
> 
> 
> That's the state I'm in now. A bit chubby with nearly no muscle mass. It can only get better. If anyone has any tips and tricks on how to look better more quickly let me know. I'm thinking lots of test, lots of tren and lots of work.


 What's the plan bulk or cut?

I'm going for a cut geting shredded this time .. Wont post weight lol

Probably there is nothing left of me

But looking sexy for the bitches


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I can quite easily afford to buy a paper. I choose not to have that [email protected] spoon fed into my life.....


 Stopped watching the news a couple years back, much happier person now


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Sure even natty Steve will fail lol


 If you need to be on ASS to enter this then you are correct


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> What's the plan bulk or cut?
> 
> I'm going for a cut geting shredded this time .. Wont post weight lol
> 
> ...


 Well I'm hoping the myth of muscle memory will help me... I need to cut but I'm the lightest I've been since I was 15 ffs... So I was thinking of bulking for 5kg then cutting whilst maxing gear. If I cut now I will just look pathetically skinny. But I'm happy to take some advice on this.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

sammym said:


> View attachment 120926
> 
> 
> That's the state I'm in now. A bit chubby with nearly no muscle mass. It can only get better. If anyone has any tips and tricks on how to look better more quickly let me know. I'm thinking lots of test, lots of tren and lots of work.
> ...


 Big man - that great your keen but it's not match yet.

Rules will be on the 1st March post a photo up of you with that day's paper front and back relaxed picture


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sammym said:


> Well I'm hoping the myth of muscle memory will help me... I need to cut but I'm the lightest I've been since I was 15 ffs... So I was thinking of bulking for 5kg then cutting whilst maxing gear. If I cut now I will just look pathetically skinny. But I'm happy to take some advice on this.


 I bulked and cut in the same cycle with decent results. Did 8weeks bulk/7 weeks cut


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> If you need to be on ASS to enter this then you are correct


 I don't need to be on ass

I want to be on ass. :thumb

To f**k like a lion ... And look better than you with minimal effort

And eat what the f**k I want and no getting fat.. Too


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> I don't need to be on ass
> 
> I want to be on ass. :thumb
> 
> ...


 let me know when this happens... :huh:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> let me know when this happens... :huh:


 http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/forum/111-natural-bodybuilding/

Why dont you go and talk to no one in here?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

sammym said:


> Well I'm hoping the myth of muscle memory will help me... I need to cut but I'm the lightest I've been since I was 15 ffs... So I was thinking of bulking for 5kg then cutting whilst maxing gear. If I cut now I will just look pathetically skinny. But I'm happy to take some advice on this.


 Put some more mass then 4 weeks of hard dieting... Banzi diet works great for that..


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

banzi said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/forum/111-natural-bodybuilding/
> 
> Why dont you go and talk to no one in here?


 He's got no natty friends..

And the ones on gear don't like him

Get a dog stevo


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

banzi said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/forum/111-natural-bodybuilding/
> 
> Why dont you go and talk to no one in here?


 Why don't you?


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

herc said:


> Big man - that great your keen but it's not match yet.
> 
> Rules will be on the 1st March post a photo up of you with that day's paper front and back relaxed picture


 What is this mysterious @banzi diet?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> He's got no natty friends..
> 
> And the ones on gear don't like him
> 
> *Get a dog stevo*


 got one, He don't even like me... :huh:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

sammym said:


> What is this mysterious @banzi diet?


 Pm him he will help gladly..

It's been post many times

I don't have it on my phone mate


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> got one, He don't even like me... :huh:


 Give him some of your food

Will be good for the both of you


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Give him some of your food
> 
> Will be good for the both of you


 You remind me of him.....

He's a whippet....


----------



## wardz (Aug 19, 2008)

Mildo said:


> My tattoos would give me away


 I'm in the same boat, but I'm kinda swaying towards fcuk it at the moment


----------



## wardz (Aug 19, 2008)

I was starting a cruise beginning of March for 8 weeks! Will be my first so not quite sure what to expect might be a good idea doing this still just to see?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I don't need to be on ass
> 
> I want to be on ass. :thumb
> 
> ...


 All at the same time? Although, anal and a sandwich does not sound bad.






@FelonE, sign me up, even if the stars are not right, every contest needs a fat guy.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Put some more mass then 4 weeks of hard dieting... Banzi diet works great for that..


 What's the banzi diet cos I'm fat as fuk right now an I can't wait til 1st march :huh:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Goranchero said:


> All at the same time? Although, anal and a sandwich does not sound bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ok mate.

That's what we've got @Natty Steve'o for


----------



## Conor92 (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm new here lurking for way too long, cue the jokes haha. Getting myself in the gym Wednesday, I'm 12.5 stone currently so I'll aim to be lean like a green bean. By the end of the challenge.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flaxmans said:


> What's the banzi diet cos I'm fat as fuk right now an I can't wait til 1st march :huh:


 Chicken and broccoli mate,boring but effective


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm out ^_^


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I'm out ^_^


 Bout time gaylord


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Chicken, broccoli and poptarts mate,boring but effective


 Fixed


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Chicken and broccoli mate,boring but effective


 Just that? Goddamn. I wana join but I'm so bent out of shape I can't bring myself to take a pic


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

FelonE said:


> ok mate.
> 
> That's what we've got @Natty Steve'o for





Natty Steve'o said:


> I'm out ^_^


 I am the King of Fat!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flaxmans said:


> Just that? Goddamn. I wana join but I'm so bent out of shape I can't bring myself to take a pic


 That's the whole point of it mate,to get in better shape. Doesn't matter how bad a shape you're in to start. In 12 weeks if you're disciplined you can make a decent transformation. If you need help along the way I'm sure we can help you.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

FelonE said:


> That's the whole point of it mate,to get in better shape. Doesn't matter how bad a shape you're in to start. In 12 weeks if you're disciplined you can make a decent transformation. If you need help along the way I'm sure we can help you.


 I'm in f**k it. Il take a pic later an start a log as iv began dieting today


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

iv just ordered a wiiiiiiiiiiiide angle lens should be here in 3 months


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flaxmans said:


> I'm in f**k it. Il take a pic later an start a log as iv began dieting today


 No pics until the start date mate(1st March)


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

in to put on 20lbs of muscle and lose 20lbs of fat


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Lorian said:


> Great idea :thumb
> 
> I'm happy to put up some prizes.
> I can also pin specific threads or setup a sub-forum just for UKM 2016 journals.


 Sub-forum would be great idea for this.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> I am the King of Fat!


 And who are you again.....?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> And who are you again.....?


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

FelonE said:


> No pics until the start date mate(1st March)


 That's a shame cos I need to start ASAP. Goodluck to all involved :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flaxmans said:


> That's a shame cos I need to start ASAP. Goodluck to all involved :thumb


 Only 3 weeks away mate


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Only 3 weeks away mate


 Ahhh I got ch now...LOL 3 weeks....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Ahhh I got ch now...LOL 3 weeks....


 Lol No


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I wonder how fat I can get in 3 weeks ...


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Only 3 weeks away mate


 I'd love to put it off but I can't really be walkin around this podgy. I been following the yolo diet for months. Il just join in on 1st of March aswel


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I wonder how fat I can get in 3 weeks ...


 Not much more mate,you're pushing the boundaries of human biology as it is.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Not much more mate,you're pushing the boundaries of human biology as it is.


 With my genetics I'm sure there is more room in the tank... I can loss weight very easily, I need to be very careful


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Might jump on this, whens it starting as i'm going on holiday in 8 weeks?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

zak007 said:


> Might jump on this, whens it starting as i'm going on holiday in 8 weeks?


 3 weeks mate. 1st March


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

FelonE said:


> 3 weeks mate. 1st March


 I'm going away end of april so would only be 6 weeks for me not long enough but will gauge where I'm at then and might hop in


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> No pics until the start date mate(1st March)


 Huh? Did u say today????


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> For the people going on hols, you only be gone 2 weeks if not 1 so what's the big deal. You've 10 solid weeks to get stuck in and 2 weeks of cutting loose. There won't be a mammoth change from 2 weeks if you have a least a week or two when your back to drop water ...


 I normally come back off holiday in better nick than when I went.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Half the time I do and the other half I'm not far off how I left so I don't see the big hoo ha!


 Hot weather, dont eat much....


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> And who are you again.....?


 My mate... You don't have any


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Chicken and broccoli mate,boring but effective


 Protein and vegetables no carbs..sounds a bit more interesting.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Who would be up for this?
> 
> We'll pick a time we can all agree on and see who can make a good transformation. That doesn't mean you have to get leaner or bigger than everyone else,just a good transformation from where YOU were.
> 
> ...


 I'm in. Let's do it.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Yeah about 4 times!


 Can you understand him?

Speaks like if he's got a cock in his mouth :thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> My mate... You don't have any


 Correct..

I am very choosey


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> It's a tank top and that's Calum von monger and Steve cook


 Ah. The great Steve Cook


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I am mostly hot.  or so I have been told....


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I mostly blow hot air.  or so I have been told....


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I am mostly hot.  or so I have been told....


 If you pay her money doesn't count


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> If you pay her money doesn't count


 I have never ever needed to pay a woman for her affection. :nono:


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

I'd be up for this too.. its time to drop some fat - this would be good motivation.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I have never ever needed to pay a woman for her affection. :nono:


 Only men?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Only men?


 You must be skint...

No not men either but thanks for the offer?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Ideal,before shots to my inbox remember lol


 Reading a bit further on, you want tail pics? It'd have to be quite a transformation for me to send you tail pics!  :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Mildo said:


> My tattoos would give me away


 boyfriends face in the center of your chest?


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

FelonE said:


> Who would be up for this?
> 
> We'll pick a time we can all agree on and see who can make a good transformation. That doesn't mean you have to get leaner or bigger than everyone else,just a good transformation from where YOU were.
> 
> ...


 I am in ^_^


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

zak007 said:


> I'm going away end of april so would only be 6 weeks for me not long enough but will gauge where I'm at then and might hop in


 Good stuff :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

would be good to post progress pictures too ... So If anybody is doing really good would motivate the others to push harder..


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> would be good to post progress pictures too ... So If anybody is doing really good would motivate the others to push harder..


 Agreed!

Someone needs to sort out who is competing, the rules, time scale, etc etc..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

herc said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Someone needs to sort out who is competing, the rules, time scale, etc etc..


 All will be sorted before it starts. Entrants are on the first post here. Timescale is 12 weeks


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Everyone who enters chucks a fiver in, winner takes the pot?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> Everyone who enters chucks a fiver in, winner takes the pot?


 Keep it for fun mate or else it might put some people off. People using aas would have an advantage


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Rules on first post,if anyone has anything else to add let me know :thumb


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Keep it for fun mate or else it might put some people off. People using aas would have an advantage


 Yeh true mate, maybe 2 categories, still for fun just a vote for the natty winner and one for the assisted winner?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> Yeh true mate, maybe 2 categories, still for fun just a vote for the natty winner and one for the assisted winner?


 How do we know who's natty?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

It's more of a motivation thing than a full on competition


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> How do we know who's natty?


 Lol good point


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

FelonE said:


> How do we know who's natty?


 we're all natty.. obviously! :whistling:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Hopefully I'll get my sh1t together and enter this. I seriously need to get going and lose a lot of fat. I've been putting it off repeatedly and hope to be in a better frame of mind when this competition starts


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

any idea on starting time?

1st of march?


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> *Before and after picture poses-relaxed front/tensed front double biceps/relaxed back/tensed back double biceps.


 I know this is going to sound soft... And I could use google to find this out. But it might help if you included some pics of what poses you want. Rather than you having to go back and forth saying something isn't right.

Also I don't give a toss if some people on here know my name or address. A few of you do. (Including you I think Felon - if you can remember from a long time ago) but I would not be happy with my face being posted on here given some of the stuff I've talked about and how it could relate to my career. So are face obscured shots acceptable?


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

@FelonE are black and white photo's eligable mate? i'm wild pale at the minute, like scarily....


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Two suggestions

1one

@FelonE put some pictures up so we can decide which ones to use

and people will be ready for the 1 day

2 one

the 1of March is on Tuesday..

Let's post the pictures on Sunday the 28 reason is most people would be off or quite at work so plenty of time to mess around

and first week start the 29 February


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

The rules could be similar to https://m.reddit.com/r/btfc

but include a front double bi and a flexed back shot?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sammym said:


> I know this is going to sound soft... And I could use google to find this out. But it might help if you included some pics of what poses you want. Rather than you having to go back and forth saying something isn't right.
> 
> Also I don't give a toss if some people on here know my name or address. A few of you do. (Including you I think Felon - if you can remember from a long time ago) but I would not be happy with my face being posted on here given some of the stuff I've talked about and how it could relate to my career. So are face obscured shots acceptable?


 Can obscure face mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

RepsForJesus said:


> @FelonE are black and white photo's eligable mate? i'm wild pale at the minute, like scarily....


 Colour mate lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Two suggestions
> 
> 1one
> 
> ...


 Good idea


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

@FelonEI've fcuk all to show so do I need to pose?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Fck me you lot are making hard work out of this


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Maybe a more fluid start/end date spanning whole week 28.02-06.03. nothing major will be gained or lost in a day or two. And in the end we are all racing against ourselves.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

safc49 said:


> @FelonEI've fcuk all to show so do I need to pose?


 Yes mate,everyone needs to do the same thing so as too judge it. Don't worry it's not a bodybuilding contest it's a transformation challenge so it's all about you're individual transformation. The fattest or thinnest could potentially make the biggest transformation. I could put a stone on and not look much different


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Goranchero said:


> Maybe a more fluid start/end date spanning whole week 28.02-06.03. nothing major will be gained or lost in a day or two. And in the end we are all racing against ourselves.


 Check first post mate


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Check first post mate


 Complicated.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Goranchero said:


> Complicated.


 What is?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> @Bignath4607 @Frandeman just for ye I got a pic with Calum
> 
> View attachment 120997
> 
> ...


 Great pic, of you, lol at his socks FFS.


----------



## Hellrazer (Jan 3, 2015)

Not anywhere near the condition that you guys are in, but I will go through the process of exposure to get the motivation to be strict. so count me in with pics, once I buy them online!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hellrazer said:


> Not anywhere near the condition that you guys are in, but I will go through the process of exposure to get the motivation to be strict. so count me in with pics, once I buy them online!


 :clap:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Yes mate,everyone needs to do the same thing so as too judge it. Don't worry it's not a bodybuilding contest it's a transformation challenge so it's all about you're individual transformation. The fattest or thinnest could potentially make the biggest transformation. I could put a stone on and not look much different


 No worries mate, it's easy to say now I'll enter but I should be committed come the time


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

FelonE said:


> What is?
> 
> The Rules............
> 
> ...


 IMO, taken too seriously to be fun. I'd understand if there was money involved.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Goranchero said:


> IMO, taken too seriously to be fun. I'd understand if there was money involved.


 You don't have to participate mate if it's too much for you


----------



## gibbo10 (May 16, 2013)

Goranchero said:


> IMO, taken too seriously to be fun. I'd understand if there was money involved.


 Never heard of a timer for photos? Sounds like the actual workouts would be to much effort for you


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Goranchero said:


> IMO, taken too seriously to be fun. I'd understand if there was money involved.


 lol, relax, just do your best. if i enter i'll be trying to take pictures myself. ive nothing to pose anyway


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

safc49 said:


> lol, relax, just do your best. if i enter i'll be trying to take pictures myself. ive nothing to pose anyway


 People trying to over complicate things lol.It's not hard......2pics relaxed(front and back) 2 pics tensed(front double bicep and back double bicep) with the dated paper or the bit with the date on somewhere in the pic. Simple


----------



## Hellrazer (Jan 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Who would be up for this?
> 
> We'll pick a time we can all agree on and see who can make a good transformation. That doesn't mean you have to get leaner or bigger than everyone else,just a good transformation from where YOU were.
> 
> ...


 FFS I didn't think about having to pose! Do I need to buy posing pants? What have I done lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hellrazer said:


> FFS I didn't think about having to pose! Do I need to buy posing pants? What have I done lol


 Boxers will be fine lol


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Hellrazer said:


> FFS I didn't think about having to pose! Do I need to buy posing pants? What have I done lol


 ive got a golden g-string. what a site lol, a fat hairy flabby ar$e hanging out


----------



## Hellrazer (Jan 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Boxers will be fine lol


 It's fine I've got a leopard print thong! Got it covered pmsl


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

safc49 said:


> ive got a golden g-string. what a site lol, a fat hairy flabby ar$e hanging out


 Yeah I'll have that back when you've finished with it mate


----------



## Hellrazer (Jan 3, 2015)

safc49 said:


> ive got a golden g-string. what a site lol, a fat hairy flabby ar$e hanging out


 I hear ya! Gold? fu**ing legend lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hellrazer said:


> It's fine I've got a leopard print thong! Got it covered pmsl


 Bonus points for that lol


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Yeah I'll have that back when you've finished with it mate


 no chance mate, i havent washed it. it still has your original skid marks i sniff at night, knocks me right out


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

safc49 said:


> no chance mate, i havent washed it. it still has your original skid marks i sniff at night, knocks me right out


 Oats ftw


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> @Bignath4607 @Frandeman just for ye I got a pic with Calum
> 
> View attachment 120997
> 
> ...


 Looking good Miss :thumb


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Colour mate lol


 Fair enough, apologies in advance lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

RepsForJesus said:


> Fair enough, apologies in advance lol


 Don't worry mate my pics aren't gonna pretty lol


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

FelonE said:


> People trying to over complicate things lol.It's not hard......2pics relaxed(front and back) 2 pics tensed(front double bicep and back double bicep) with the dated paper or the bit with the date on somewhere in the pic. Simple


 It's simple for those who look good. fu**ing hard job for the average guy like me and that too with a relaxed posture. I won't even look like i lift ..


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> @Bignath4607 @Frandeman just for ye I got a pic with Calum
> 
> View attachment 120997
> 
> ...


 Did you tell him you do DL for 15 reps of 100kgs?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> It's simple for those who look good. fu**ing hard job for the average guy like me and that too with a relaxed posture. I won't even look like i lift ..


 If its any consolation, I'll probably look like all i lift is pints! lol

but, fk it, its a bit of fun and some motivation at the same time... better than talking about macros or complaining at each other


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> It's simple for those who look good. fu**ing hard job for the average guy like me and that too with a relaxed posture. I won't even look like i lift ..


 Lol you'll feel better when you see my relaxed pose haha


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

andyboro said:


> If its any consolation, I'll probably look like all i lift is pints! lol
> 
> but, fk it, its a bit of fun and some motivation at the same time... better than talking about macros or complaining at each other


 But what macros you aiming for for the comp?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Mingster said:


> Problem is that 30 people say 'I'm in,' when these comps are proposed.
> 
> Half put up 'before' pictures.
> 
> And about 4 put up 'after' pictures.


 @Drogon Is out the comp, sounds like puberty has kicked in and period started


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@FelonE just realised this starts just as i go in for my operation... ill probably be out. I may try and get photo up before i go in... say thursday and see if i get back to training/diet fairly soon.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> @FelonE just realised this starts just as i go in for my operation... ill probably be out. I may try and get photo up before i go in... say thursday and see if i get back to training/diet fairly soon.


 Ok mate


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

Time to start Hoarding drugs and cans of tuna for this cut


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

CandleLitDesert said:


> Time to start Hoarding drugs and cans of tuna for this cut


 I placed my order on Monday

Loads of tren an clen

Tren A 50% discounted hahaha


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

I have 40ml alpha pharma test-e, 20ml WC tren-e, 20ml WC mast-e 

This will be my heaviest stack to date 

Considering throwing an oral in. I have tub off Androlics here but they shot my BP up on my last cycle tes/mast/androlics


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I placed my order on Monday
> 
> Loads of tren an clen
> 
> Tren A 50% discounted hahaha


 I'm going to follow the banzai diet so already bought 20 cans of tuna + 6L of egg whites to be deliverd. I was going to just cruise on test but I have some RIP blend calling my name.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Rip450e for me I reckon


----------



## dopper (Aug 11, 2010)

Count me in, had a good layoff from training so will be interesting to see the results


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Alpha pharma test & winny and thaiger tren for me

500mg a week - 50mg a day & 200mg a week


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

CandleLitDesert said:


> I'm going to follow the banzai diet so already bought 20 cans of tuna + 6L of egg whites to be deliverd. I was going to just cruise on test but I have some RIP blend calling my name.


 Where are the drugs mate :confused1:


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Where are the drugs mate :confused1:


 Going to get some ultraburn in, I've only just finished my first test cycle moving straight to TTM seems a bit extreme

but hey yolo right ?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

CandleLitDesert said:


> Going to get some ultraburn in, I've only just finished my first test cycle moving straight to TTM seems a bit extreme
> 
> but hey yolo right ?


 I'm on bulking then straight to a cut

6months cycle lol

Whatever it takes


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol you'll feel better when you see my relaxed pose haha


 Thanks for an encouragement


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

which newspaper do I have to buy?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> which newspaper do I have to buy?


 Any mate lol


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Any mate lol


 Just pick one mate I don't want you having to traipse over to your local newsagent, laptop in hand verifying that all the posters are using the right day's paper


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

Bought some Tren and Test blend by WC my second cycle is going to be abit beasty


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> Just pick one mate I don't want you having to traipse over to your local newsagent, laptop in hand verifying that all the posters are using the right day's paper


 Thanks for your concern. The Sun


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

CandleLitDesert said:


> Bought some Tren and Test blend by WC my second cycle is going to be abit beasty


 Nice. Will you be bulking or cutting?


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Nice. Will you be bulking or cutting?


 Cutting, i'm starting at 90kg and looking like the pillsbury doughboy , what about you?


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

best thread to date. would be nice if the next competition we could get a £5 entry fee and winning fees go to the winner. would end up getting really competitive and motivate people


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Or a prize from one of the board advertisers!?


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

andyboro said:


> Or a prize from one of the board advertisers!?


 this too. Perhaps a BBWarehouse sponsored online event. 80% off final order or something.

or free geneza gear for @Frandeman


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Double steak pie N chips for me


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

CandleLitDesert said:


> Cutting, i'm starting at 90kg and looking like the pillsbury doughboy , what about you?


 Recomping/cutting mate. Slow cut but try and keep as much size as poss. Starting around 95kg


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

halfinked said:


> best thread to date. would be nice if the next competition we could get a £5 entry fee and winning fees go to the winner. would end up getting really competitive and motivate people


 For the more hardcore of us it'd be good but some people might be put off


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Double steak pie N chips for me


 Are we going to be the only natural in this comp?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyboro said:


> Or a prize from one of the board advertisers!?


 Lorian's putting up some prizes he said


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Double steak pie N chips for me


 Me too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Are we going to be the only natural in this comp?


 Steve ain't natty you lunatic


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Steve ain't natty you lunatic


 When's this kicking off?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Steve ain't natty you lunatic


 Oh yes I am


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Are we going to be the only natural in this comp?


 Yes, and in the best shape with the best transformations too.... Well if I choose to enter.... :confused1: I'm tempted but this just don't fit in with what I'm trying to achieve at this moment in time. I dunno what to do. 

PS and the best looking by far


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Recomping/cutting mate. Slow cut but try and keep as much size as poss. Starting around 95kg


 The fact your 10kg lighter than me depresses me greatly


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I've just eaten a pack of *Girl Scout* cookies with a cup of tea because I'm cold. Good for before pics


 @duranman


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

babyarm said:


> When's this kicking off?


 29th Feb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Yes, and in the best shape with the best transformations too.... Well if I choose to enter.... :confused1: I'm tempted but this just don't fit in with what I'm trying to achieve at this moment in time. I dunno what to do.
> 
> PS and the best looking by far


 Wait then mate,we'll do another one later in the year too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> The fact your 10kg lighter than me depresses me greatly


 Lol why?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Wait then mate,we'll do another one later in the year too


 I'll deffo do one of them It's just down to timing. I want to keep on track with my current training regime. Everything s going to plan so far.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I'll deffo do one of them It's just down to timing. I want to keep on track with my current training regime. Everything s going to plan so far.


 Yeah don't change it all for the sake of it,carry on doing what you're doing and join in next time :thumb:


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Now we have a date I'd best make sure my back is better (couldn't lift a dumbell with both hands right now!), strict naproxen and co-codamol for me til then and see how it goes!  still in... Just!!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

halfinked said:


> this too. Perhaps a BBWarehouse sponsored online event. 80% off final order or something.
> 
> or free geneza gear for @Frandeman


 Don't mind paying halve price

Still better than most s**t sold here


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol why?


 You'll see when i post pics lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> You'll see when i post pics lol


 Bet you look good


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Bet you look good


 On the dance floor

Got atleast 10-20kg fat lose then 10kg muscle gain to get to somewhere around your level/look decent


----------



## 2o16 (Dec 19, 2015)

banzi said:


> @duranman


 What is that gif from? So creepy.


----------



## thelockman (Dec 1, 2015)

im in


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

thelockman said:


> im in


 Good stuff


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

2o16 said:


> What is that gif from? So creepy.


 @duranman back garden


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

I am bulking till mid April then I will cut. I may just continue with bulking though seeing that it's ZA's winter months ^_^ . Only seeing muscle growth now.

Don't know if that will be an issue if I do decided to cut half way through


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Janelle said:


> I am bulking till mid April then I will cut. I may just continue with bulking though seeing that it's ZA's winter months ^_^ . Only seeing muscle growth now.
> 
> Don't know if that will be an issue if I do decided to cut half way through


 No that's not a problem


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> No that's not a problem


 Get some pictures up so when know what to post that day..


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

fkin T3 out of stock.. aarggghh


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyboro said:


> fkin T3 out of stock.. aarggghh


 Hint hint lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Get some pictures up so when know what to post that day..


 I will nearer the time mate. I'll do my pics first so everyone can see what ti do


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

FelonE said:


> Hint hint lol


 lmao.. nooo!

nah, theres plenty around, just not where they're the cheapest.

typically.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I will nearer the time mate. I'll do my pics first so everyone can see what ti do


 Boxers, snap back, george @ asda changing rooms..? And a cute pout no doubt


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

superpube said:


> Boxers, snap back, george @ asda changing rooms..? And a cute pout no doubt


 Boxers,bald head,by the front door and usual non-smile


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Boxers,bald head,by the front door and usual non-smile


 Front door? How gay. Back's where the fun is at.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Boxers,bald head,by the front door and usual non-smile


 Inside or outside of the door?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Inside or outside of the door?


 I put my left leg in,my left leg out,in out in out and I shake it all about


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

superpube said:


> Front door? How gay. Back's where the fun is at.


 I live in a maisonette,no back door


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

I'll post a couple of mine up for guidelines for you all


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

safc49 said:


> I'll post a couple of mine up for guidelines for you all
> 
> View attachment 121375
> 
> ...


 they're likely to be my 'after' photos lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyboro said:


> they're likely to be my 'after' photos lol


 Inbox me your address for the prize to be sent to


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

FelonE said:


> Inbox me your address for the prize to be sent to


 Can it come in pie form?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyboro said:


> Can it come in pie form?


 Cream pie


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Cream pie


 Do you have to deliver it personally?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

safc49 said:


> Do you have to deliver it personally?


 Yes


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Yes


 Well thank fcuk I'd have no chance of winning :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

safc49 said:


> Well thank fcuk I'd have no chance of winning :lol:


 You're my favourite


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

FelonE said:


> You're my favourite


 You like the fatties? :wub:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

safc49 said:


> You like the fatties? :wub:


 As long as they don't nick my Rich Tea


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Got 3 weeks yet....
> 
> View attachment 120917


 lmao, Human Traffic


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Kill Kcal said:


> lmao, Human Traffic


 I said fvcking nice one bruvva


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I said fvcking nice one bruvva


 Errr, I'll have a pint of Vodka and a packet of Malteasers!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Kill Kcal said:


> Errr, I'll have a pint of Vodka and a packet of Malteasers!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## BespokeSupps (Apr 9, 2014)

When does this start guys?

I am willing to donate some prizes for this :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BespokeSupps said:


> When does this start guys?
> 
> I am willing to donate some prizes for this :thumb


 It starts on Monday but I'll get the thread up and running today.

Nice one for donating :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> People entering should reserve pic spots with comments blocked until everyone's in. Least can see them all in the one place for easier comparison at the end?


 I agree. All the pics in together would be a lot easier to see


----------



## irlkev (Feb 14, 2016)

46 years young. 210 LBS. 22% bodyfat.

Training 4 or 5 times a week and shocked at how i look in the photos.

Goal is to get down to 15-16% bodyfat.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I agree. All the pics in together would be a lot easier to see


 Just save the pics start a new thread and you then do one post with all the pics attached.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> Just save the pics start a new thread and you then do one post with all the pics attached.


 See post 2


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Best I could manage 

98kg this morning

I would try to get lean next 12 weeks


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Wrong thread @Frandeman
> 
> you have spankable glutes though!


 So has this moved now? I wouldn't wanna miss anything


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> Actually I don't think it was moved.
> 
> @Frandeman update pic on glute progress for the lovely Skye?


 "For the lovely Skye"

Yeah yeah, not for you to perv over no?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> I forgot to add the wink


 I'm sure if you ask @Frandeman nicely he'll send you as many pics as you like.

The dirty old bastard that he is.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Actually I don't think it was moved.
> 
> @Frandeman update pic on glute progress for the lovely Skye?


 I like a leg and a back too so il have all of the above please for 'the lovley Skye'


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Smitch said:


> I'm sure if you ask @Frandeman nicely he'll send you as many pics as you like.
> 
> The dirty old bastard that he is.


 Oi.shush ...u need to get ya vest off too ....why not ...


----------



## wardz (Aug 19, 2008)

What's the crack am I posting pictures on here?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

wardz said:


> What's the crack am I posting pictures on here?


 Yep


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Oi.shush ...u need to get ya vest off too ....why not ...


 I may well do at some point soon, I'm not really one for selfies though!

And I may be biased, but i reckon I've got a much better arse then Fran anyway. :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> Lol!!!
> 
> we should have a special thread for pics for us


 It's called wahatsapp. :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Lol!!!
> 
> we should have a special thread for pics for us


 Shall we ...shall weeeee.....yh but this lot will same in return how do we fob that off


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Shall we ...shall weeeee.....yh but this lot will same in return *how do we fob that off*


 get fat.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Smitch said:


> I may well do at some point soon, I'm not really one for selfies though!
> 
> And I may be biased, but i reckon I've got a much better arse then Fran anyway. :lol:


 Some point??? (Tease)

better arse ( bigger tease)


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> get fat.


 Well I wouldn't be lying!!! Ok not fat but less firm..


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> Whatsapp's for special people!


 Special needs?

There's enough of them on here!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Nah, some of them love to show off so they won't lol!!! I think we should pick a pose each week for them to replicate and we can pick the best


 I wouldn't want none of that bodybuilding pose malarkey tho


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I wouldn't want none of that bodybuilding pose malarkey tho


 I can send you a video of me doing the helicopter pose


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrwright said:


> I can send you a video of me doing the helicopter pose


 No...helicopters scare me


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Can I just have one?


 What would it be?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> It's not really a bbing pose, just a relaxed shot in the gym. Obviously they can't smile or it would ruin the whole look!
> 
> View attachment 123012


 relaxed pose is the only one that matters in the real world

one of the most underrated relaxed poses


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Actually I don't think it was moved.
> 
> @Frandeman update pic on glute progress for the lovely Skye?


 Need a tan...White like milk on backdoor


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Smitch said:


> I may well do at some point soon, I'm not really one for selfies though!
> 
> And I may be biased, but i reckon I've got a much better arse then Fran anyway. :lol:


 Probably as I only use it to s**t


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> It's not really a bbing pose, just a relaxed shot in the gym. Obviously they can't smile or it would ruin the whole look!
> 
> View attachment 123012


 Bros has come a long way!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I Don't get it (covering eyes monkey emoji)!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> I Don't get it (covering eyes monkey emoji)!


 How rude...u assume it will be something rude just because it's meeeeeee..

bros is an 80s band...well there's 2 of them...look similar to him.

Thing is ....if he popped round for a couple of hours he would prob just chat about training and food!!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

When will I be famous?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> When will I be famous?


 ??? I can't answer that!


----------

